# The Seiko Collection So Far



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Everbody

Dont tend to post alot but been beavering away building up my collection

Thought it was about time I got them all together and took some photographs

Spent the best part of two years getting this far










Regards Pete


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

WOW









Great collection Peter


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice collection .


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Can see why it's taken you two years, that's a pretty comprehensive collection of Seiko divers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb!

I wish I could focus like that


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Pete i am gobsmacked!What an awesome and superb collection!Congrats Mate!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow







good effort Peter .... now the questions









What is the first watch on the left in the top row and the next to last watch on the bottom row?


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Wow, I am very impressed.

I particularly like the model in the bottom left hand corner.

Great collection.


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind comments

The answer to your questions JoT

The watch in the top left hand corner is a 7002-7020 the predecessor to the SKX171 with just a date window and with a dark blue dial

The bottom row second from the right is a Seiko 5 Sports 100m 23 jewels SNZD75K1

Alexus The one in the bottom left hand corner is a kinetic SKA293P1 on a polished lumpy purchased from a fellow forum member

If any one is curious the case is from B&Q and the watches are all fastened around 22mm pipe insulation

Pete


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Excellent!

Thats the problem with seiko, there are so many nice watches!

I'll never save up for a sinn or similar whilst i can just about buy a new 'affordable' seiko every week!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice collection Pete







. I wish I could be as focussed in my collecting









Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Nice collection Pete
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'd say most of your watches have a certain theme ....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there quality


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

as the picture loaded my jaw actually dropped... that is one hell of an impressive collection and one you must be very proud of


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Wicked mate ,well done


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry going to sit down after seeing all those divers!


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Fantastic collection







. I really like my seiko divers SKXA53K1 and can see a few more in your box that I would like to add to my collection.

Now that box







Nice idea







I might plagiarize that idea soon







 any more info?


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks again for your comments you have inspired me to continue

Hope to be able to post in another two years with another case full

It is getting more expensive now and difficult to find the different versions

Pete


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Very impressive collection. Maybe for your next box you should choose a different brand ? you could end up with a box for each maker, would be awesome.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

justin tt1 said:


> Very impressive collection. Maybe for your next box you should choose a different brand ? you could end up with a box for each maker, would be awesome.


That's a good idea 

Great collection BTW


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice, and they all look good together.


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

peterhill said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments
> 
> The answer to your questions JoT
> 
> ...


im off to b+q great idea .havent got enough watches to to do it justice but im going to give it a good try.like someone else said its hard to focus on one brand when you see so much on this forum youve done well they look superb .


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

The case from B&Q it is inside a black one so you end up with an even larger one to fill

You got me thinking about a change of brand with my collecting anybody got any suggestions ?

The critera needs to be from say from Â£40.00 to Â£100.00 each. Lots of choice, good reliability and fairly readily available (just like Seiko Divers)

Pete


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Pete you can't go wrong with Seiko divers, great build quality and will take quite a beating and still keep on running with minimal service issues


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

peterhill said:


> Hi All
> 
> The case from B&Q it is inside a black one so you end up with an even larger one to fill
> 
> ...


Pete,

Love your box idea.

How about a collection of Russians? Good quality and certainly within your budget.

Ian


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

peterhill said:


> Hi All
> 
> The case from B&Q it is inside a black one so you end up with an even larger one to fill
> 
> ...


How about citizen ?


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

peterhill said:


> Hi Everbody
> 
> Dont tend to post alot but been beavering away building up my collection
> 
> ...


Truly amazing collection. well done. I've got just three of the ones in your collection. A bit of a way for me to go yet. Excellent.

Chris.


----------



## david5064 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pete you are certainly a man who knows a lot about watches!

I have been interested in this Seiko watch for a while http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/6150144/

Its a sports stainless steel Seiko watch and my friend who works for Ernest Jones said he can get a 30% discount so I would only be paying Â£405.

Do you think its a nice watch and do you think its worth paying Â£405?

I would be very interested to hear your views!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Superb collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toze (May 3, 2008)

Hi, I'm from Portugal and new on the forum.

what a great Seiko colection, I'm a Seiko lover and love to see so many great watches. :notworthy:

Here is mine, only the Divers(I'm waiting for a 6309 and 6105)

Sorry about my poor english


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Toze, welcome to the forum and please no need to apologise about your English it's fine. As for your collection, you can never have to many Seiko's IMO


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

That is some collection ad i'm very impressed :tongue2: i do like the SKX 171 and i miss mine :cry2:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You should sell me some now  :wink2:


----------

